# Golf Cart Hydraulics



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

Awesome site. Really glad i found it. Now i'm pretty new to hydraulics and i'm having a hard time figuring out exactly what i need. I'll probably be buying a kit to do this also since i don't have any parts just laying around.

Basically i will be getting either a 36v or 48v (not sure which) golf cart soon and i would like to find the cheapest and somewhat dependable kit that i can find for it. Mounting it shouldn't be a problem. From what i can tell i just need a one pump setup with one dump and two pistons. I would like to clear a foot under the front tires or at least close to it. I'll start with this for a learning experience and see where it goes. 

Sadly, i don't really know how much the front end weighs, most of the weight is in the middle (on top or in front of the rear tires,) and it will be a deep cycle battery setup. I'll see if i can't shift some weight around, but for now i'll have to assume it will weigh whatever most normal golf carts weigh up front.

If any one could point me in the right direction for a reasonably priced starter kit they think would work or happens to have first hand knowledge on hooking up a golf cart would appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

I've seen a few topics on here about golf carts about 5 yrs ago. Do some digging and you'll find what you need. Good luck -- keep us posted.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's mine.. Hope it helps  Just need to get the guts done in Cadillac pillow tops :biggrin:


----------



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

oh man that is awesome! if you don't mind i'm going to still a pic of that front end for ideas. 

thanks for the tips guys. i'm gonna start digging now that i know there are posts. i had no idea anyone else had thought about doing this.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acornstu_@Feb 9 2011, 12:07 AM~19824098
> *oh man that is awesome!  if you don't mind i'm going to still a pic of that front end for ideas.
> 
> thanks for the tips guys.  i'm gonna start digging now that i know there are posts.  i had no idea anyone else had thought about doing this.
> *


Anytime bro..  Good luck


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

this is mine pushed the back wheels back still working on it.


----------



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

nice man  i think i just scored 5 golf carts. sadly i'm going to have to sell 4 to break even and make money to fix one up. but, aside from my labor i should have either a hopped up electric cart soon or a 14.5hp briggs gasser. heck, gas might even be better for me. i got 3 good car batteries in can strap in the back for now. When this 2+ feet of snow and -20 degree weather clears up IN KANSAS i'll drag the caprice out and start working on it. lol, maybe some day i can buy a nice caddy like some of the ones i've seen.

should i buy a cheap kit for the front end or just try and piece my own together?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acornstu_@Feb 10 2011, 03:50 PM~19837611
> *nice man     i think i just scored 5 golf carts.  sadly i'm going to have to sell 4 to break even and make money to fix one up.  but, aside from my labor i should have either a hopped up electric cart soon or a 14.5hp briggs gasser.  heck, gas might even be better for me.  i got 3 good car batteries in can strap in the back for now.  When this 2+ feet of snow and -20 degree weather clears up IN KANSAS i'll drag the caprice out and start working on it.  lol, maybe some day i can buy a nice caddy like some of the ones i've seen.
> 
> should i buy a cheap kit for the front end or just try and piece my own together?
> *


I'm in Wichita so if you need any help or pointers hit me up


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

thats  , :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 10 2011, 04:20 PM~19837830
> *thats   ,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by acornstu+Feb 10 2011, 03:50 PM~19837611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually had a hand in that one.They put in a All nighter to.When i got there at like 3 PM it was still in rough body work.15 hrs later is what you see.Paint was still wet when it was brought out :biggrin: Props to GT KS for puttin it down

Awesome beside when it back fires.Scare the shit outa you if your not ready

Forget about the vid. Sean????
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ZvmpYe-MI


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 10 2011, 04:50 PM~19838044
> *What up bro,I'm over here in Manhattan
> I actually had a hand in that one.They put in a All nighter to.When i got there at like 3 PM it was still in rough body work.15 hrs later is what you see.Paint was still wet when it was brought out :biggrin: Props to GT KS for puttin it down
> 
> ...



Man big ups to you, Tweedy, and Street Hustle for staying up all night and knocking out the paint!! Yeah she back fires like Uncle Bucks car, but I dont think I want to fix that. I Like it :biggrin: 

Totally forgot about the vid


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 10 2011, 04:53 PM~19838060
> *Man big ups to you, Tweedy, and Street Hustle for staying up all night and knocking out the paint!! Yeah she back fires like Uncle Bucks car, but I dont think I want to fix that. I Like it  :biggrin:
> 
> Totally forgot about the vid
> *


It was a good time kickin back.Getting outa town for once an not having to be in a dam rush for once



:roflmao: :roflmao: Uncle bucks car


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

You guys just set Lowriding back 30+ years with this bullshit!!!


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 10 2011, 04:11 PM~19838175
> *You guys just set Lowriding back 30+ years with this bullshit!!!
> *


 :uh: Are you for real bro?! That fucking golf cart is so much fun its ridiculous, must be trippin...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Feb 10 2011, 04:20 PM~19838586
> *:uh:  Are you for real bro?! That fucking golf cart is so much fun its ridiculous, must be trippin...
> *


Must be a mid-west thing or something.


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

My bro had the golf cart and some pumps laying around. What could be a more perfect car show cruiser, especially at big ass shows like the individuals picnic in Tulsa?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 8 2011, 10:05 AM~19817187
> *Here's mine.. Hope it helps  Just need to get the guts done in Cadillac pillow tops  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SO BAD ASS I GOT TO GET ONE TO CRUISE AT PICNICS AND TO USE FOR BEER RUNS


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 10 2011, 05:11 PM~19838175
> *You guys just set Lowriding back 30+ years with this bullshit!!!
> *


Lol are you serious? Not sure how I set lowriding back 30yrs, but why don't you show me what you've done to contribute to lowriding?? don't worry I'll wait!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Feb 10 2011, 08:48 PM~19839678
> *THATS SO BAD ASS I GOT TO GET ONE TO CRUISE AT PICNICS AND TO USE FOR BEER RUNS
> *


Thanks homie! It works well !!


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 10 2011, 09:48 PM~19841150
> *Lol are you serious? Not sure how I set lowriding back 30yrs, but why don't you show me what you've done to contribute to lowriding??  don't worry I'll wait!!
> *


We're still waitin' homie.......lol. sean, lets cruise that lil bitch tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

best stuff i've ever seen. i guess this is why they should regulate the internet. i was over at the 4x4 forum as i'm a hillbilly, but i don't see what the fun is in drowning my golf cart in muddy water and getting my beer dirty when i can cruise around bunny hopping a golf cart.

all my hillbilly friends will probly shun me

oh well. who cares. they. are. hillbillies....

AHA!

i was in wichita today matter of fact. if i get this thing under way soon i need to stop by "the yard" aircraft surplus and pick up some vinyl and scrap metal. i might hit you up before then and maybe get a few pointers from you so i don't burn up my first pump or flip my golf cart over on my fatness.


----------



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

oh man, you know what purple haze. if this cart's available next time i'm in town I HAVE TO SEE IT. my buddy will loose his sh*t. he told me it was impossible and after an hour long argument i signed up here... i'm not even gonna tell him where we are going. HAHA! if you're not busy that is, lol. 

i'll try and get hold of you and give you the best notice i can to see if you are available. guess i got your number from your sig. you get texts right? my phone is kinda busted.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acornstu_@Feb 11 2011, 09:47 PM~19848678
> *oh man, you know what purple haze.  if this cart's available next time i'm in town I HAVE TO SEE IT.  my buddy will loose his sh*t.  he told me it was impossible and after an hour long argument i signed up here... i'm not even gonna tell him where we are going.  HAHA!  if you're not busy that is, lol.
> 
> i'll try and get hold of you and give you the best notice i can to see if you are available.  guess i got your number from your sig.  you get texts right?  my phone is kinda busted.
> *


Yeah any time homie.. Just shoot me a text when you want to come through


----------



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

will do. and i thank you.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by acornstu_@Feb 12 2011, 08:19 AM~19851126
> *will do.  and i thank you.
> *


Where you from here in KS?


----------



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

yup!

Sedan, KS to be exact. roughly 80 miles Southeast of Wichita. less then 7 miles from the oklahoma line.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by acornstu_@Feb 12 2011, 10:37 AM~19851678
> *yup!
> 
> Sedan, KS to be exact.  roughly 80 miles Southeast of Wichita.  less then 7 miles from the oklahoma line.
> *


Dam your way down there,Didn't realize HY99 whent down that far.I'm up here in Manhattan


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze+Feb 10 2011, 05:53 PM~19838060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nono: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

lol, yeah. it's on the corner of B.F.E. and "you sure gotta purdy mouth." i moved to wichita for a couple years. just started getting ahead building new houses for a small company and then all 4 airplane manufacturers laid of half of their staff at the begining of this great recession. No more new houses to build. I gave up and moved back when i scored another construction job but was fired on the morning of my first day before i even made it to the site because some guy with a masters degree came in and applied. oh well, 

i did score 4 non running golf carts and am working something out for one that runs. sadly the only 4 wheeled one is a pile of scrap metal. however, i think i'm going to make a chopper from an old three wheeler and the forks on that thing are tough as nails. if i can keep if from looking really goofy i think i can put some juice to those forks. if i can't design anything cool i can probly trade them all for one good 4 wheeled cart. guess i'll just have to wait and see. that or sell them and start cutting on my mazda.


----------



## NOBAGS (Feb 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 8 2011, 09:05 AM~19817187
> *Here's mine.. Hope it helps  Just need to get the guts done in Cadillac pillow tops  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------

